# Toronto - large collection of vintage guitars stolen June 2017



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Details here...

https://www.facebook.com/clet.penney?fref=mentions

STOLEN !! Over 4 days a thief accessed my storage unit where some of my guitar collection was temporarily stored. 9 guitars have been stolen. from the dates June 18th,19th,20th and 21st, if anyone has been offered the following guitars anywhere in Canada but mainly the GTA MESG me right away please!!!

-1964 Gibson ES335 custom shop Warren Hynes signature (cherry top)

-1959 Gibson Les Paul Lemon drop quilted top custom shop

-1967 Epiphone Casino sunburst top

-1958 Fender Stratocaster (black with paint worn away on body maple neck and fretboard)

-2004 PRS Custom 22 ten top flamed maple, brazillian rose wood neck (translucent purple body)

-1969 Fender Stratocaster (Olympic white heavily worn and faded to yellowish color).

-2013 Gibson Les Paul traditional (tobacco burst flamed top)

-2015 Gibson Les Paul Standard gold top

-Tanglewood solid mahogany acoustic

Lost them durring a breach of security in my condo a few days ago. There are not many of some of these listed kicking around, so they should be easy to spot if someone is selling a vintage or custom shop guitar cheap without cases.

The photo below are some of the guitars (guitar without stars have been taken)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

broken or non-working link


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It works. It leads to a Facebook post.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

That's a big hit. Just one reason I have 3 electric guitars and 1 acoustic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Shared on Facebook. Best of luck!


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

TheRumRunner said:


> Details here...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/clet.penney?fref=mentions
> 
> ...


----------



## snapperhead (Oct 12, 2009)

I buy Vintage Guitars quite a bit. If I see anything that looks close, i'll let you know. Serial Numbers would be helpful. My email is [email protected] If you want to send Serials. I hope you get everyone back. Sincerely, Darren.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

His description of the guitars won't help much. 

For instance, this first guitar listed. I'm very sure Gibson was not building Warren Haynes sig guitars in 1964. And that makes me think the next guitar is probably an R9 and not a 1959 LP? These details are VERY IMPORTANT if trying to reclaim stolen goods.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

TheRumRunner said:


> guitar without stars have been taken


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

High/Deaf said:


> His description of the guitars won't help much.
> 
> For instance, this first guitar listed. I'm very sure Gibson was not building Warren Haynes sig guitars in 1964. And that makes me think the next guitar is probably an R9 and not a 1959 LP? These details are VERY IMPORTANT if trying to reclaim stolen goods.



The description clearly states that the '64 and '59 Gibsons are Custom Shop guitars


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It also clearly states 1964 and 1959, which is incorrect.


----------

